# Swimming - When is a good time to start?



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

My niuniu came to ourhouse when she was 3 month old and it was December. When spring came, like april, she was 7 month old, we took her to an offleash dog park. At the beginning she was afraid of water too, just stood on the beach and watch other dogs play in the water. There are couple of times we kinda pushed her into the water and she would run back to the beach, but gradually, she got the idea and started to lvoe the water. Now when we go to the park she always jumps in...So, my opinion is that as they grow they will love water, it's in their blood! Good luck!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

We got Vito a kiddie pool when he was about 10 weeks old. He didn't hate it, but he wasn't crazy about it. He is 5 months now and LOVES the kiddie pool, but still is not fond of baths. 

We took him to the beach recently and he was scared of the waves too. I would try a kid pool out first and see how that goes. Maybe throw some of Kona's toys in there. It just takes a little time.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you gone into the water with your pup? When we took Allie to the beach, she was terrified of the waves and would run the opposite direction too. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why she was so scared of water. I finally took off my flip flops and got in the water with her and after that she wouldn't get out. I guess she feels it's safe when I go with her.  Good luck!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

The important thing is NOT to push her. My idiot BIL got a pup (a hound/lab mix) about 3-4 summers ago and forced the dog into the water by tossing him off the dock, because he thought he wouldn't get over the fear until he made it learn to swim. The dog will not go anywhere near the water now even though he did learn how to swim. Scout is now 10 months old and we take her to the lake every other weekend. We got her in October of '07 so she really coudnt go in the lake until May of this year. It took her about eight or more days before she would actually swim in water that was over her head. She wouldn't even touch the water until I got in (freezing cold) in May and waded around with her. Now she swims all day and LOVES to chase the fish! She went out slowly and cautiously but eventually she learned to love water on her own. Nine weeks is still pretty young, just wait, by next summer she'll probably turn into a fish!


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with the whole idea of not pushing her to fast. Tucker was never really bothered by water but not really thrilled at it until I took him to a dog park with a friend and her dog. Her Lab was a great swimmer. He took one look at her and jumped right in... Now you can't keep him out of water...
Tucker's cousin 15 week (approx) old puppy just went swimming last weekend. The water was well over her head and we were in the water with her. It was instinct she was paddling before she even was in the water... (we were holding her) She had no problems and loved it! 
So my guess it depends on the dog. But i still have never met a golden that could not swim.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Karlie went in at your pups age and we can't keep her out of it. I started by standing at the shores edge and walking out slowly and talking to her. She pushed of into deeper water without any prodding. Just let it happy in a fun and positive way.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of ours went it at anywhere between 8-10 weeks, others took longer. We still have some who only wade and sit up to their chin. LOL

The earlier they went in.......the more maniacal they've been about being in the water...any water, if it's available! LOL


----------



## Renagade (Jul 16, 2008)

If you have a pool at home always show your dog how to get in and out.(e.g.-where the steps are) allot of dogs fall in and drown because they don't know their way out.


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

I started him as soon as I got him @ 7 weeks old. I found an area with a nice, gradual beach, to start out I had to set him down in about an inch of water (barely covered his paws) I then tempted him with treats to come into deeper water.

After he got comfortable swimming to me with treats, I made him follow me around in the water (I could stand/walk but it was deep enough for him to swim) At that age he did not have that much fur and it was only undercoat, so about 3-4 times going into the water and he was done for the day (even at summer temperatures of 90+) 5 weeks later, he fetches sticks/balls/dummies in the water better then dogs 4 times his age. Get him started soon, and you will have a dog that is 1/2 fish in less then a month!

Also, after you get him swimming a little on his own, take him somewhere that other dogs swim, seeing larger, older dogs helped my pup with his Confidence!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

when you give her a bath don't put to much water in the tub and give her toy to play(ball...) ,she still to small.I would wait with big water and start with baby pool.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

heartofgold said:


> The important thing is NOT to push her. My idiot BIL got a pup (a hound/lab mix) about 3-4 summers ago and forced the dog into the water by tossing him off the dock, because he thought he wouldn't get over the fear until he made it learn to swim. The dog will not go anywhere near the water now even though he did learn how to swim.


That is SO mean!!! That poor pup must have been horrified! :doh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Go Priska at 3mths and she went in right away!.She lives for swimming and retrieving!.My advice:don't force her!.As I live in Florida,I would swim and she would just follow me!!.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

We took momma and her litter to the lake when they were about 7 weeks old. When she headed into the water the litter followed her. That was part of "testing" the puppies for potential field/obedience showing. They all took to the water like ducks.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't have worry Shelley followed Einstein into the water from the begining now i can't keep her out of the water. Einstein took to simming at 6 weeks old we owned a pool back then and i was swimming and he jumped in. It really helps if you go in the water or another dog they adore goes in.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

When we had puppies...they'd go to the back pond with us (which has a sandy bank with a gradual incline into the water)....and they'd start going in at 6 weeks. They just followed the big dogs!

Generally, they do better with something like a beach...or incline...than they do with a swimming pool. They can see the bottom of a pool, and it's an optical illusion...it makes them uncomfortable until they're already used to water/swimming.


----------



## Higgy (Jul 16, 2008)

Trux was about 13 or 14 weeks. And he fell off our dock! Luckily he was on leash and i was able to keep his head above the water and guide him around a bit till he got the hang of it, then scooped him up. He still wont jump off the dock to me in the water, but once he's in he loves it. He has fallen off a time or two since then, but he acts like its no big deal!

The only bad habit he has is putting his head under while swimming! It's funny to watch but I dont know if its bad for him or not. I dont think he tries to breathe, just likes to bite the surface and just below.

He is about to outgrow his PFD. Probably get him a big dog one for next season. I just about trust him with being able to swim, just going to have one his size for boating.


----------

